

Smartphone overuse may 'damage' eyes, say opticians - gphilip
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/26780069

======
gphilip
Opticians say people are so addicted to smartphones they may be increasing
their risk of eye damage.

"It's the combination of not blinking enough and bringing the device closer
than you normally look at objects - it strains your eyes."

------
tmikaeld
What screens still use blue violet light? If i'm not mistaken, it was several
years since they stopped using screens that has that wavelength of light that
was damaging.

